# Tshirt design software for website with pos



## jch2122 (Feb 23, 2012)

Thanks in advance for any help you offer. My wife and I are starting a business and part of that business deals with custom tshirts, onesies, and such. I've seen other websites that I visit and they have an ordering system that shows the available shirts, designs, and you can upload your own design. Once completed the websites show you the price based on quantity and apparel. I've spoken to Bodek and Rhodes, but it seems their website only gives a sales lead delivered to me, it doesn't show the customers who are creating their own designs the price at the point of creation. Can anyone please recommend where I would go to find a company that offers this. I already have a website name through godaddy. I want something that when customers go to that website they can do the order process and get pricing at the same time. Thanks again.


----------



## boredcreative (Feb 19, 2012)

jch2122 said:


> Thanks in advance for any help you offer. My wife and I are starting a business and part of that business deals with custom tshirts, onesies, and such. I've seen other websites that I visit and they have an ordering system that shows the available shirts, designs, and you can upload your own design. Once completed the websites show you the price based on quantity and apparel. I've spoken to Bodek and Rhodes, but it seems their website only gives a sales lead delivered to me, it doesn't show the customers who are creating their own designs the price at the point of creation. Can anyone please recommend where I would go to find a company that offers this. I already have a website name through godaddy. I want something that when customers go to that website they can do the order process and get pricing at the same time. Thanks again.


bodek and rhodes, and other manufacturers most likely won't be able to give you the information you're looking for. Even if they already have this function on their site, it would require an API for you to integrate it onto yours. 

What you're looking for isn't hard to accomplish, but requires some customization and a lot of manual work on the data entry end. If you'd like to more info, pm me - i'm a web developer during the night, wannabe screenprinter by day...


----------



## brenden (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi Joe,

Are you looking for an online designer solution as well and what decoration processes do you want to support on your site? i.e. embroidery, DTG, sublimation, screen printing, etc.


----------

